# London - Night Shots



## Mohain (Feb 8, 2008)

Nothing spectularly original here but it has been difficult to get out during daylight hours with a camera!





































Some of these have been on flickr for a while now so sorry if you've seen any before. 

Cheers,

Mohain


----------



## Arch (Feb 8, 2008)

ah the master of light trails returns .... excellent stuff as always :thumbup:


----------



## DragonHeart (Feb 8, 2008)

all brilliant photos, but I REALLY like #2.  keep up the great work!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh Mohain, Mohain, how _could_ you dare *not* be around for sooo long! You made us miss all these wonderful-wonderful photos for all that long, long while!!! 

There is not ONE photo here that I think I like any less than the others, but 3 makes me look and look and look!


----------



## domromer (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow! These are awesome shots, IMHO. I especially like 1, 2 and 3.  Soooo glad you're back posting pics.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 8, 2008)

wow!


----------



## Jermz_01 (Feb 8, 2008)

those are amazing!  I have more to strive for now!


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 8, 2008)

great now all i want to do is take night shots, thanks  

these are awesome btw


----------



## eravedesigns (Feb 8, 2008)

that exact crazy spider looking sculpture is in Tokyo, Japan in Roppongi Hills. So weird that I recognized that.


----------



## Mohain (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks a lot folks for your awsome comments :mrgreen:


----------



## GeorgeUK (Feb 8, 2008)

Super photos! :thumbup:

Being a Londoner, loving these even more.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 8, 2008)

2 is very nicely done, you should be very happy with that one.


----------



## frankxdelrosario (Feb 8, 2008)

intense stuff, i'm a fan of the third one. 

what was your white balance on these?


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 8, 2008)

meh not bad

































 ok they are stunning!!!


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 8, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## bhop (Feb 8, 2008)

They're all sweet shots.  I like the ghost under the giant spider.


----------



## SamGuss (Feb 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures - I especially like #2.

Do you remember the lens and such that you used? I would be interested in knowing - thanks!

Sam


----------



## Darwin (Feb 8, 2008)

3,4, and 5... just wow.  i love the trails, how did you get that effect?


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 8, 2008)

Those are really nice...3 & 4 are my faves. What camera did you use?


----------



## molsen (Feb 8, 2008)

how in the world do you get such awesome light trails without anything being overexposed or blown out?????


----------



## invisible (Feb 9, 2008)

These are impossibly amazing pictures, one better than the next. The degree of detail is something else.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 9, 2008)

I am sure you already know, but these are awesome!

How about a shot of the "Gherkin" one night? 

I love the shot of the millennium bridge. So crisp.


----------



## logan9967 (Feb 9, 2008)

please tell all! how you had your camera set, what lens any filters. these are amazing and i'm extremely curious how you got these 
probably near my 10th time coming back to stare at them


----------



## mstephens (Feb 9, 2008)

great shots!!! I cant wait to see more. i love the third one.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 9, 2008)

nice


----------



## PhotoDim (Feb 9, 2008)

Simply stunning exposures! Shows me that I have much to learn.


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Feb 9, 2008)

London never looked so good - absolutely fabulous especially the river shots - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Becky (Feb 9, 2008)

Incredible, every one... and soooo sharp!!!!


----------



## Ave (Feb 10, 2008)

Love all of them. 

3 & 4 looks like the ghost train in going through London. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GwHizzKid (Feb 11, 2008)

holy crap, awsome some shots!! 1 and 2 are my favorite...great job!


----------



## Mohain (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow! thanks a lot for the load of comments! :mrgreen: 



frankxdelrosario said:


> what was your white balance on these?


 
Hmm, not 100% sure. I usually shoot on AWB and change it in PS later. It's nearish "tungsten" I think 



SamGuss said:


> Do you remember the lens and such that you used? I would be interested in knowing - thanks!


 
Sigma 10-20 for all of them execpt the first, which was a Sigma 24-70 (I'm not a Sigma fanboi, it's just that they're cheap )



Darwin said:


> 3,4, and 5... just wow. i love the trails, how did you get that effect?


 Long exposure, about 15-30 secs on most.



MarcusM said:


> What camera did you use?


 Canon 30D (and tripod). Any camera that can keep the shutter open of 15 secs or more will do 



molsen said:


> how in the world do you get such awesome light trails without anything being overexposed or blown out?????


 
Stop down to arround F11 or smaller and take a 15 secs exposure. Check the histogram to make sure it's not too over exposed and stop down further if need be. I shoot in RAW which does wonders for highlight recovery 



TATTRAT said:


> How about a shot of the "Gherkin" one night?


 
I can never seem to get a good shot of the Gherkin! Will try harder 



logan9967 said:


> please tell all! how you had your camera set, what lens any filters. these are amazing and i'm extremely curious how you got these
> probably near my 10th time coming back to stare at them


 
Thanks a lot :mrgreen: As above really... tripod, 15 secs, f11 ish, no filters (they tend to make the flare worse with all that light around). Try an exposure, check histogram, stop down more if need be or exposue for longer. Bit trial and errors and a few exposures until you get something you like. 

Thanks again, you guy's are the best  :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2008)

Mohain said:


> .. tripod, 15 secs, f11 ish



Played in London myself last night .. and 15 seconds f/11 was still very bright at ISO 100. So I had to go to 15 seconds f/22 in some cases.


----------



## meganc (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, these are magnificent


----------



## mdw (Feb 11, 2008)

Great shot, great colors! Too bad of the boats though. Would have been great without them.
Cool with the bridge adding depth to the shot.
Of the pictures 3 and 4 I like 4 the most because of the difference in colors and more depth.
Above
Not the most interesting of the lot.
Cool scary picture, which is nice in b&w.
Great colors, composition and depth.
I like 4 and 7 the most.


----------



## Mohain (Feb 11, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Played in London myself last night .. and 15 seconds f/11 was still very bright at ISO 100. So I had to go to 15 seconds f/22 in some cases.


 
ACR 4.3 works wonders for highlight recovery


----------



## danir (Feb 11, 2008)

Fantastic shots.

Dani.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 11, 2008)

#6 for me, just awesome. 

the craziness in the lights is also very cool......


----------



## duncanp (Feb 12, 2008)

wow mohain, they're fantastic


----------



## edtek (Feb 12, 2008)

those.....are amazing!


----------



## Mohain (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, loads of replies!! Thanks a million chaps  Hi Duncan


----------



## Chiller (Feb 13, 2008)

:hail::hail:​


----------



## Spidy (Feb 13, 2008)

_Sweeeeeet_


----------



## Roger (Feb 13, 2008)

really enjoyed these very much.


----------



## DPW2007 (Feb 14, 2008)

Fantastic shots - especially number three!!

David


----------



## Macroman (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll name them streets in one 

shot from the waterloo bridge by london eye 







st paul's from the south bank the tate 






looking west Fenchurch street on the left and leadenhall street on the right 






looking north up bishopsgate threadneedle street on the left






looking east on london wall






the only one that got me is this one  might be london wall and fore street 






looking south from shoreditch high street to bishopsgate, commercial street on the left and great easten street on the right 






great shots


----------

